# School Project



## pt (Dec 21, 2006)

hi
i'm doing a industrial design projec, and the object i choose to make is a computer case, so the 1st step is:

*1* - Describe the most necessary features for your case / handy innovations:?
*2* - preffered materials?
*3* - preffered colors?
*4* - preffered size?
*5* - which is the best case on the market for you?


post your ideas and answers here, and pls do not refer to the *porn downloader button or some other crazy ass ideas  *


----------



## tkpenalty (Dec 21, 2006)

100% perfect; you cant have the risers 1mm off; you cant mount the motherboard if you get it off. Also make it an inverted ATX case with drive cages, bascially a lian li styled case with side mounting HDD bays. mmm... paint it black and gloss it up (starts dreaming)


----------



## pt (Dec 21, 2006)

tkpenalty said:


> 100% perfect; you cant have the risers 1mm off; you cant mount the motherboard if you get it off. Also make it an inverted ATX case with drive cages, bascially a lian li styled case with side mounting HDD bays. mmm... paint it black and gloss it up (starts dreaming)



not that perfect  , altought i agree LIAN LI make very good case
ok, wrong question above
new set of questions:

1 - what a case should be for you?
2 - preffered materials?
3 - preffered colors?
4 - preffered size?

Thanks


----------



## PyroInc (Dec 21, 2006)

tkpenalty said:


> 100% perfect; you cant have the risers 1mm off; you cant mount the motherboard if you get it off.




He's got a point.  Try getting the detailed specs on any case and just use something like plexyglass and there you go


----------



## tkpenalty (Dec 21, 2006)

Actually PT, do the "IPOD" style for the exterior. Paint it black, then attach thin transparent arcyllic to the outside (on the edges as well). If you cant make the ATX motherboard tray dimensions *perfect* you might as well forget about it.


----------



## pt (Dec 21, 2006)

for the record, i really don't have TO MAKE the case, just a drawing and a mockup (and about 10pages talking about my decisions)
 

and i'm trying to make a case that appeal more the entusiasth comunity  
not a modding project, thanks for the suggestions


----------



## Frogger (Dec 21, 2006)

nice project
full tower :500mm to 600mm high
              :230mm to 250mm wide 
              :550mm to 650mm deep
front for case should be fully usable [ie like the thermaltake armor"s]
 all aluminum for light weight  on a tower that size
 brushed or painted [gloss] finish
 full side window 
 top mounted firewire, usb, sound, blow hole above psu 
space for 2x120mm fans in rear or water rad mounts + 1x120mm fan upfront
 removable MB tray side mounted & removable HDD racks [2x3hdds=6]
that's were i would start and add on as needed


----------



## pt (Dec 21, 2006)

Frogger said:


> nice project
> full tower :500mm to 600mm high
> :230mm to 250mm wide
> :550mm to 650mm deep
> ...



thanks, that's handy, btw, i added aother question
and wich is your preffered color for cases?


----------



## ex_reven (Dec 21, 2006)

pt said:


> thanks, that's handy, btw, i added aother question
> and wich is your preffered color for cases?



*1 - what a case should be for you?*
Beautiful...post modernist style, but not too much colour (stylish use white and black is nice)
Stealthed drives, removable mobo tray, easy quick release sides, rear entrance to put the PSU in. Streamlined appearance. 

*2 - prefered materials?*
Full body aluminum, no damn plastic. Not even plastic/perspex windows

*3 - prefered colors?*
Black, white, Silver - All brushed, not matte or reflective so that fingerprints can be seen.

*4 - prefered size?*
Regular ATX - Coolermaster Stacker 830 is a lovely size case. Roomy, but not massive.


----------



## pt (Dec 21, 2006)

ex_reven said:


> *1 - what a case should be for you?*
> Beautiful...post modernist style, but not too much colour (stylish use white and black is nice)
> Stealthed drives, removable mobo tray, easy quick release sides, rear entrance to put the PSU in. Streamlined appearance.
> 
> ...



this is the type of answers i'm looking for  
then i will see wich is the more adecuate of each
thanks a lot


----------



## Frogger (Dec 21, 2006)

"space for 2x120mm fans in rear or water rad mounts + 1x120mm fan upfront"
just realised no room on back pannel for 2x120 fans change to 1x120 back with 1x120 on window for pcb cooling
"3 - prefered colors?" brushed finish so that fingerprints can be seen.
Stealthed full front of case ie full door to cover " front for case should be fully usable [ie like the thermaltake armor"s]"


----------



## pt (Dec 21, 2006)

Frogger said:


> just realised no room on back pannel for 2x120 fans change to 1x120 back with 1x120 on window for pcb cooling



i can put two if i want, it would result in a bigger case, but since i'm going only a draw and a mockup, i don't care


----------



## cdawall (Dec 21, 2006)

you should make the real thing pt  and get extra credit or something


----------



## pt (Dec 21, 2006)

cdawall said:


> you should make the real thing pt  and get extra credit or something



i dont have the material nor the money to do it,


----------



## cdawall (Dec 21, 2006)

pt said:


> i dont have the material nor the money to do it,



oh bug deal  

excuses excuses  

oh well good luck on the project


----------



## pt (Dec 21, 2006)

cdawall said:


> oh bug deal
> 
> excuses excuses
> 
> oh well good luck on the project



ok, thanks,
ps: answer to the questions on the 1st post if you aren't busy


----------



## cdawall (Dec 21, 2006)

fine i guess i will stop spamming your thread

1. i like my massive case i have now cause air flow is important to me  (read stupid stock hsf)
2. aluminum for the whole thing (even doors cause plastic doors break)
3. BLACK
4. big 
5. my ultra works damn fine for me


----------



## Frogger (Dec 21, 2006)

pt said:


> i can put two if i want, it would result in a bigger case, but since i'm going only a draw and a mockup, i don't care



yea i know "it would result in a bigger case" the case size would then be tooo massive based on oringinal spec DxWxH trying to keep ratio for eye candy appeall...are you doing the mock up on 'old school' paper or with your Cad program??


----------



## pt (Dec 21, 2006)

Frogger said:


> yea i know "it would result in a bigger case" the case size would then be tooo massive based on oringinal spec DxWxH trying to keep ratio for eye candy appeall...are you doing the mock up on 'old school' paper or with your Cad program??



i used a translator, and i guess a mockup isn't the correct translation: i meaned a scale model
 
the drawing of the case will be done in the "old school" paper  
if i increaded H, i could also increase W and D, but that would become a giant case, and i'm looking or for a atx case/matx case/media center case


----------



## pt (Dec 21, 2006)

cdawall said:


> fine i guess i will stop spamming your thread
> 
> 1. i like my massive case i have now cause air flow is important to me  (read stupid stock hsf)
> 2. aluminum for the whole thing (even doors cause plastic doors break)
> ...



thanks C  
big = atx or e-atx?


----------



## cdawall (Dec 21, 2006)

atx


----------



## Frogger (Dec 21, 2006)

"and i'm looking or for a atx case/matx case/media center case " i see will rethink, after pizza& beer ,later


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 21, 2006)

for making 3d models and drawings check out solidworks.. i found it really helpful for designing stuff to build


----------



## pt (Dec 21, 2006)

W1zzard said:


> for making 3d models and drawings check out solidworks.. i found it really helpful for designing stuff to build



is it simple to work with?


----------



## ex_reven (Dec 21, 2006)

Well, all programs have a learning curve. 
Its just the question if you can be bothered lol


----------



## pt (Dec 22, 2006)

ex_reven said:


> Well, all programs have a learning curve.
> Its just the question if you can be bothered lol



i got a big ammount of works to do in hollidays, so i don't know if i have time
anyone wants to help me with philosopy?


----------



## Canuto (Dec 22, 2006)

*1 - what is a computer case for you?*
Well uh it's where the putter lives 

*2 - preffered materials?*
Aluminum and absolutely no plastic.

*3 - preffered colors?*
Black or Silver.

*4 - preffered size?*
Mid-Tower

*5 - which is the best case on the market for you?*
Aerocool Extreme Engine 3t


----------



## pt (Dec 22, 2006)

Canuto said:


> *1 - what is a computer case for you?*
> Well uh it's where the putter lives




i know 1st question sucks  , i will have to think something better


----------



## ex_reven (Dec 22, 2006)

what about 

*Question 1:*
Describe the most necessary features for your case / handy innovations:

???


----------



## pt (Dec 22, 2006)

ex_reven said:


> what about
> 
> *Question 1:*
> Describe the most necessary features for your case / handy innovations:
> ...



done, thanks m8


----------



## ex_reven (Dec 22, 2006)

do you get to design a paintjob scheme for your case ?


----------



## pt (Dec 22, 2006)

ex_reven said:


> do you get to design a paintjob scheme for your case ?



sry, didn'tunderstood the question
design a paintjob scheme?
you mean how i'm going to paint it?


----------



## ex_reven (Dec 22, 2006)

Well you know how certain cases have awesome paintjobs.

For example an airbrushed case with a colourful design...are you allowed to do it like that? 

Or is the case going to be just a simple few colours?


----------



## tkpenalty (Dec 22, 2006)

Inverted ATX plox


----------



## pt (Dec 22, 2006)

ex_reven said:


> Well you know how certain cases have awesome paintjobs.
> 
> For example an airbrushed case with a colourful design...are you allowed to do it like that?
> 
> Or is the case going to be just a simple few colours?



i'm allowed to fo anything i want as long as it is a computer case


----------



## ex_reven (Dec 22, 2006)

in-built computer defense system with Chain guns 

*crosses fingers*


----------



## Canuto (Dec 22, 2006)

Nah one of those to things that have beer you push the button and you have beer


----------



## ex_reven (Dec 22, 2006)

Canuto said:


> Nah one of those to things that have beer you push the button and you have beer



Why not a self defense system that fires bottles of beer


----------



## Canuto (Dec 22, 2006)

Why not an integrated microwave?


----------



## ex_reven (Dec 22, 2006)

can it double as a death ray?

if so, i support your idea


----------



## pt (Dec 22, 2006)

pls, read the bold letters in the 1st post


----------



## ex_reven (Dec 22, 2006)

*reads*


OMG WAIT..what about a case with retractable wheels..so its easy to move, but not ugly when you want to leave it somewhere for extended periods.


----------



## pt (Dec 22, 2006)

ex_reven said:


> *reads*
> 
> 
> OMG WAIT..what about a case with retractable wheels..so its easy to move, but not ugly when you want to leave it somewhere for extended periods.



that's is a good idea to server cases and e-atx cases, for a atx/m-atx case it isn't really needed 'cause they're lightweight, even more if they are made in aluminium  
 keep the ideas pumping


----------



## ex_reven (Dec 22, 2006)

well...any case needs a recessed panel with a magnetic latch that reveals USB drives and sound ports at the front...

why not even build the case so that the mobo sits flat to the ground? like in a media pc


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 22, 2006)

ooo, what about a built in beverage chiller?


----------



## ex_reven (Dec 22, 2006)

hinged sides that can fold up? side connected to the roof by another set of hinges so the entire side can open down ...unrestrictive for frequent modders


----------



## pt (Dec 22, 2006)

ex_reven said:


> hinged sides that can fold up? side connected to the roof by another set of hinges so the entire side can open down ...unrestrictive for frequent modders



  great ideas ex_reven
something like this?


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 22, 2006)

no, i think he means like the old style cars...




look at the hood...


----------



## ex_reven (Dec 22, 2006)

il do a photoshop....one sec


----------



## pt (Dec 22, 2006)

this:





?


----------



## ex_reven (Dec 22, 2006)

Heres that design

Blue indicates hinges

Red indicates where the hinges move when opened fully


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 22, 2006)

ex_reven said:


> Heres that design
> 
> Blue indicates hinges
> 
> Red indicates where the hinges move when opened fully



requires too much space... make it like the model t


----------



## ex_reven (Dec 22, 2006)

i dont get it...
i see how the model t does it, but i dont see how it can be applied to the case other than having the roof of the case fold backwards into the side rather than out... but you cant negate the space that the side takes up when its folded out without obstructing access to the case


----------



## pt (Dec 22, 2006)

ex_reven said:


> Heres that design
> 
> Blue indicates hinges
> 
> Red indicates where the hinges move when opened fully



nah, don't like it


----------



## pt (Dec 22, 2006)

i decide to make a atx case, and a m-atx, they have to be identical, just differ in size


----------



## ex_reven (Dec 22, 2006)

pt said:


> nah, don't like it



meh, your choice  your case


----------



## pt (Dec 22, 2006)

essentials:
1x120mm fan on the front
1x120mm fan on the back
atx and m-atx case
brushed aluminium 
painted with shiny black
removable motherboard tray
space behind the motherboard to hide wires
acrylic window (side (and top?))
usb/fan controller and microphone on the front


----------



## ex_reven (Dec 22, 2006)

i think the top window will be ugly imo

imagine looking through it and seeing nothing but psu, cables, cd drives and all the dust accumulation


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 22, 2006)

ex_reven said:


> i think the top window will be ugly imo
> 
> imagine looking through it and seeing nothing but psu, cables, cd drives and all the dust accumulation



he said he was gonna make it a desktop i thought....?


----------



## Canuto (Dec 22, 2006)

What about a button "explode"? 

Sorry


----------



## ex_reven (Dec 22, 2006)

i dunno...the assignment is to design ANY computer case... i dont think it matters


----------



## pt (Dec 22, 2006)

Random Murderer said:


> he said he was gonna make it a desktop i thought....?



i'm going to do a atx case, and also a m-atx case
no explode buttons allowed


----------



## ex_reven (Dec 22, 2006)

Canuto  i share your pain


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 22, 2006)

ooo, what about a built in beverage chiller?


----------



## ex_reven (Dec 22, 2006)

his design guidelines probably wouldnt allow for it
i.e he has to build a design that meets the needs of the consumer in an inexpensive way to produce.

Putting a beverage chiller in raises the price of the product and as a result may turn away potential buyers. Just a thought...but it depends on his assessment criteria i guess.


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 22, 2006)

you can get a usb beverage chiller for 20 usd...


----------



## ex_reven (Dec 22, 2006)

yeah but his case design would have to be altered, more aluminum used...when it comes to aluminum more curves = more time in production...production time costs money...wages+material costs+transport+insurance+machinery+tools+factory rental

meaning that if his case had to be mass produced, that amount adds up to more than $20US on the consumers end...and i dont even want to think what it would cost if they didnt use like non slave style workers


----------



## pt (Dec 22, 2006)

ex_reven said:


> yeah but his case design would have to be altered, more aluminum used...when it comes to aluminum more curves = more time in production...production time costs money...wages+material costs+transport+insurance+machinery+tools+factory rental
> 
> meaning that if his case had to be mass produced, that amount adds up to more than $20US on the consumers end...and i dont even want to think what it would cost if they didnt use like non slave style workers



he got the point, i wil enslave canuto to do the work for me


----------



## tkpenalty (Dec 23, 2006)

Hmm... is it going to be an inverted atx?


----------



## pt (Dec 23, 2006)

tkpenalty said:


> Hmm... is it going to be an inverted atx?



like the baydream?


----------



## tkpenalty (Dec 23, 2006)

pt said:


> like the baydream?



Whats a baydream? I mean like those Lian Li cases, ultra flashy, the HDDs at the bottom, in a separate compartment, the Motherboard basically mounted upside-down with the case opening from the right (viewing from the front of the PC).


----------



## pt (Dec 23, 2006)

tkpenalty said:


> Whats a baydream? I mean like those Lian Li cases, ultra flashy, the HDDs at the bottom, in a separate compartment, the Motherboard basically mounted upside-down with the case opening from the right (viewing from the front of the PC).



sry, in america they have a different name
it's a possibility, but more and more (specialy asus boards) are getting heatpipe cooled chipset that in btx/inverted atx are useless

the case i was talking about


----------



## pt (Dec 23, 2006)

and you we're talking about this one, right?


----------



## ex_reven (Dec 23, 2006)

figured out your final design yet?


----------



## pt (Dec 23, 2006)

ex_reven said:


> figured out your final design yet?



nah
it is going to take a month or more  
keep the ideas comming


----------



## pt (Dec 23, 2006)

a quick thing about basics


----------



## Canuto (Dec 23, 2006)

Sorry but pt what the f*ck are you doing here at 5am?


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 23, 2006)

Canuto said:


> Sorry but pt what the f*ck are you doing here at 5am?



what the fuck are _you_ doing here at 5am?


----------



## Canuto (Dec 23, 2006)

Post whoring... what else?


----------



## pt (Dec 23, 2006)

why the fuck are you 2 spamming my thread?


----------



## Canuto (Dec 23, 2006)

Sorry I'll stop right now


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 23, 2006)

leave it to random to ruin a good thing


----------



## pt (Dec 23, 2006)

AthlonX2 said:


> leave it to random to ruin a good thing



not if i can stop him


----------



## tkpenalty (Dec 23, 2006)

pt said:


> a quick thing about basics



Move the drive bays to where the radiators are meant to go (a radiator is never that big anyway. Wait okay? Before starting ill give you an idea that will blow everyone away (joking). Basically make the motherboard tray seperate from the left side panel. Make the radiator able to be mounted facing left. The HDDs should be next to the Radiator. It should be able to mounted facing left or right. The water tubes should be intergrated into the case for looks.

The 92mm fans wont help with the HDD cooling unless they are near the CPU.

I reckon this idea isnt original and wont score you marks.






try that, interconnectable module case. Basically the compartments click into each other,


----------



## pt (Dec 23, 2006)

i'm doing more a redesign of the lian li case, than creating a new one  , the modules idea isn't bad i will think about it


----------



## tkpenalty (Dec 23, 2006)

pt said:


> i'm doing more a redesign of the lian li case, than creating a new one  , the modules idea isn't bad i will think about it


 
The motherboard module will have spare HDD enclosures I forgot to add. This system is to make it easier for matinence.


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 24, 2006)

tkpenalty said:


> The motherboard module will have spare HDD enclosures I forgot to add. This system is to make it easier for matinence.



what about airflow? ease of maintenance doesnt mean crap if the reason you hafta do maintenance is that something overheated from bad airflow...


----------



## tkpenalty (Dec 24, 2006)

Random Murderer said:


> what about airflow? ease of maintenance doesnt mean crap if the reason you hafta do maintenance is that something overheated from bad airflow...



-_-... I did put airflow into consideration. the CPU has its own "air tunnel"


----------



## ex_reven (Dec 24, 2006)

pardon me for saying, but air tunnels arnt exactly effective
unless of course they run vertically

horizontal air ducts require large airflow (via large fan/pump) in order to work
120mm fans (unless its leet ) cant draw enough air in order to make the duct worth having
especially if the duct has a corner or a dust filter, which impedes airflow.


----------



## ex_reven (Dec 24, 2006)

...but i like your modular case design  beautiful

beats PT's design...why put a PSU on the bottom of the case???


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 24, 2006)

ex_reven said:


> ...but i like your modular case design  beautiful
> 
> beats PT's design...why put a PSU on the bottom of the case???



because heat rises silly


----------



## ex_reven (Dec 24, 2006)

Random Murderer said:


> because heat rises silly



are you being sarcastic  i cant tell lol


----------



## tkpenalty (Dec 24, 2006)

Well redesign?? lol


----------



## pt (Dec 24, 2006)

tkpenalty said:


> Well redesign?? lol



?
i'm a bit buzy today, so i probabily won't be here much
but a psu in the bottom is nice


----------



## ex_reven (Dec 25, 2006)

but the psu is the hottest part lol

its like having a heated floor in your house


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 25, 2006)

ex_reven said:


> but the psu is the hottest part lol
> 
> its like having a heated floor in your house



if it wasnt a good idea to put a psu on the bottom, then why would lian li sell cases with the psu bracket in the bottom?


----------



## ex_reven (Dec 25, 2006)

Random Murderer said:


> if it wasnt a good idea to put a psu on the bottom, then why would lian li sell cases with the psu bracket in the bottom?



because they dare to be different? 
less noise too  further from the user...especially when its on the floor


----------



## Yin (Dec 25, 2006)

ex_reven said:


> but the psu is the hottest part lol
> 
> its like having a heated floor in your house



.... psu hottest part.... i though the cpu or gpu was...... unless you tec it or something


----------



## ex_reven (Dec 25, 2006)

Yin said:


> .... psu hottest part.... i though the cpu or gpu was...... unless you tec it or something



Possibly true, but i always thought of the cpu/gpu as a component that only applied heat to a heatsink, after which the heat was removed via fan...meaning that the heat is concentrated in one central location (with the right fans/airflow setup)...but that the psu RADIATES heat through the case, heating the air directly, especially due to its large surface area.

Wouldnt the psu be the hottest anyway? the only reason a part gets hot is because of the voltage applied to it. Seeing to as the psu supplies ALL this voltage to afformentioned components, i dont see why the PSU wouldnt be the hottest component in a system.

EDIT - Im not totally sure of this...just throwing my own ideas/opinion around, Alecstar could give us some physics information on this if needed


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 25, 2006)

ex_reven said:


> Wouldnt the psu be the hottest anyway? the only reason a part gets hot is because of the voltage applied to it. Seeing to as the psu supplies ALL this voltage to afformentioned components, i dont see why the PSU wouldnt be the hottest component in a system.



it depends on the efficiency of the unit. less efficient units lose some of the power brought in from the wall as heat energy.


----------



## ex_reven (Dec 25, 2006)

Random Murderer said:


> it depends on the efficiency of the unit. less efficient units lose some of the power brought in from the wall as heat energy.



good point, good science 

so what we are saying is that the thermal condition of the psu will affect the case design

so if PT was to be designing a cheapy elcheapo brand case the location would be different...depends on the specs i guess...interesting concept all the same


----------



## pt (Dec 25, 2006)

ex_reven said:


> good point, good science
> 
> so what we are saying is that the thermal condition of the psu will affect the case design
> 
> so if PT was to be designing a cheapy elcheapo brand case the location would be different...depends on the specs i guess...interesting concept all the same



if you buy a lian li (wich costs a lot) you aren't going to buy a cheapo psu right?


----------



## v-zero (Dec 25, 2006)

The whole point of having the PSU on the bottom is to keep the PSU cool! By doing that it will supply more stable rails to the components of the PC, and inherent stability will therefore increase. Think like a physicist and a logician, not in one dimension...


----------



## Yin (Dec 25, 2006)

ex_reven said:


> Possibly true, but i always thought of the cpu/gpu as a component that only applied heat to a heatsink, after which the heat was removed via fan...meaning that the heat is concentrated in one central location (with the right fans/airflow setup)...but that the psu RADIATES heat through the case, heating the air directly, especially due to its large surface area.
> 
> Wouldnt the psu be the hottest anyway? the only reason a part gets hot is because of the voltage applied to it. Seeing to as the psu supplies ALL this voltage to afformentioned components, i dont see why the PSU wouldnt be the hottest component in a system.
> 
> EDIT - Im not totally sure of this...just throwing my own ideas/opinion around, Alecstar could give us some physics information on this if needed



I did physic in school too, I came like 26th out of 12  



Random Murderer said:


> it depends on the efficiency of the unit. less efficient units lose some of the power brought in from the wall as heat energy.



ahh this man looks like he knows what hes on about. Yeah the more efficiency the psu is the better and less heat but in some cases where the computer doesnt require much, it wont get hot either. Some psu's fan adjusts it self to the temperature, but I still think the cpu and gpu is the hottest parts.

neways back to the main point of this threat, why dont you just grab a mb tray from a old case like tear it apart, thats what i did, much easier.


----------



## pt (Dec 26, 2006)

no more suggestions, i will probabily do some drawing tomorrow (on old school paper)


----------



## tkpenalty (Dec 26, 2006)

pt said:


> no more suggestions, i will probabily do some drawing tomorrow (on old school paper)



Please an original design; it will score you more marks.


----------



## pt (Dec 27, 2006)

tkpenalty said:


> Please an original design; it will score you more marks.



ok, i will try


----------



## ex_reven (Dec 27, 2006)

To design the case, you must become the case...


----------



## Carcenomy (Dec 27, 2006)

1 - Seperation of peripheral components from the core interior.
2 - Aluminium.
3 - Preferably anodized blue aluminium, perhaps with a multilayered finish.
4 - SuperATX.
5 - None really, I build my own.

Besides the aluminium bit, that's what I've done with my case - the worklog is on Mashie's forum. Works a treat.

And the PSU thing... I was under the impression that PSUs were top mounted to add to airflow, and that was part of the ATX design standard. But each to their own.


----------



## Frogger (Dec 27, 2006)

pt said:


> no more suggestions, i will probabily do some drawing tomorrow (on old school paper)


 have fun ....  F


----------



## pt (Jan 2, 2007)

what do you think of a micro itx case?


----------



## Frogger (Jan 3, 2007)

pt said:


> no more suggestions, i will probabily do some drawing tomorrow (on old school paper)



 I thought you were drawing already???


----------



## pt (Jan 3, 2007)

Frogger said:


> I thought you were drawing already???



other works got in the way


----------



## Frogger (Jan 3, 2007)

pt said:


> other works got in the way



 you mean these works "*Posts: 3,776 (12.66/day)*"


----------



## AsphyxiA (Jan 3, 2007)

1 - what a case should be for you?
Stripped, two hard drive bays and one optical bay. Dual 120mm fans up front, one in rear, 80mm blow hole 120mm side. Inverted ATX because it looks cooler and provides better air flow for your processor.

2 - prefered materials?
Full body aluminum. Maybe plexi glass for the window so people could see your hardware. I mean common you have to back up your bragging rights.

3 - prefered colors?
Brushed Anodized Black. No gloss looks real really good and protects the aluminum from corrosion

4 - prefered size?
Mid tower. if you are like me in anyway, i like to show off my hardware at LAN parties so carrying a big ass server tower around just dosen't cut it.  This case has GREAT dimensions, but the again it is Lian-Li. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811112099


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 7, 2007)

pt said:


> other works got in the way



U doing it yet?


----------



## pt (Jan 7, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> U doing it yet?



nop, lately the flu and headaches got me  
i can go to school and post some stuff, but i'm not on the mood to draw


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 7, 2007)

pt said:


> nop, lately the flu and headaches got me
> i can go to school and post some stuff, but i'm not on the mood to draw



Sure... more like post whoring  

Make an inverted ATX


----------



## pt (Jan 7, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> Sure... more like post whoring
> 
> Make an inverted ATX



what about a inverted micro-btx 

(not much boards like that, nvm)
i will draw somestuff on my way to school tomorrow, i have some ideas in my head


----------



## pt (Jan 11, 2007)

what about this one?


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 11, 2007)

looks like it'll hide wires well


----------



## AsphyxiA (Jan 11, 2007)

i could totally see that, try using the google sketch program and post some more 3D pics for us


----------



## pt (Jan 12, 2007)

AsphyxiA said:


> i could totally see that, try using the google sketch program and post some more 3D pics for us



doing it now


----------



## pt (Jan 12, 2007)

a quick thing since i'm doinf another school work


----------



## pt (Jan 12, 2007)

size is:
384x200x254


----------



## pt (Jan 12, 2007)

what do you think of it until now?


----------



## AsphyxiA (Jan 12, 2007)

thats actually not too bad of an idea! now would it stand vertically or would it sit horizontally like in your pics? either way, its a good fresh design!


----------



## pt (Jan 12, 2007)

AsphyxiA said:


> thats actually not too bad of an idea! now would it stand vertically or would it sit horizontally like in your pics? either way, its a good fresh design!



in both ways if you want 
i made it horizontally and indicated for a lan party case/media center case
it will also have a 120mm fan on top, all optional if you want silent, but great for a lanparty rig that pumps out lot's of heat, your choice

i think the main is done, now i will head to details
anyone cares to help me?


----------



## pt (Jan 16, 2007)

final basic chassis


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 16, 2007)

pt said:


> final basic chassis



umm... could you translate it to english please?


----------



## pt (Jan 16, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> umm... could you translate it to english please?



ups, sry


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 16, 2007)

pt said:


> ups, sry



no problem... i was just sitting there admiring what i could understand.... the other parts were like


----------



## pt (Jan 16, 2007)

here it is:


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 16, 2007)

ah.

for the area thats blank (where you wrote "suggestions?") you should put an lcd screen. you can get them for under $50 USD.


----------



## pt (Jan 16, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> ah.
> 
> for the area thats blank (where you wrote "suggestions?") you should put an lcd screen. you can get them for under $50 USD.



i was thinking of that but  want more suggestions


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 16, 2007)

pt said:


> i was thinking of that but  want more suggestions



window with some cathodes?


----------



## pt (Jan 16, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> window with some cathodes?



there's a window on top already 
and the cathodes are optional

what do you think of the cd drive


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 16, 2007)

pt said:


> what do you think of the cd drive



put rubber underneath it so it doesnt make contact with the case, it will sound horrible...


----------



## pt (Jan 16, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> put rubber underneath it so it doesnt make contact with the case, it will sound horrible...



forgot abou that, i will add it later


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 16, 2007)

pt said:


> forgot abou that, i will add it later


----------



## Slater (Jan 16, 2007)

Patent it. And sell it ^_^


----------



## Slater (Jan 16, 2007)

What about that? The first CD thing is actually a coaster for drinks ^_^


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jan 16, 2007)

Wait...  Can you give up some scale?  Use the google powerz tape measure.


----------



## Carcenomy (Jan 16, 2007)

I only have two concerns - heat from the hard drives and its potential transfer into the board tray... and those two 60mm fans. I'd swap the screamin' 60s for 80s.


----------



## pt (Jan 16, 2007)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Wait...  Can you give up some scale?  Use the google powerz tape measure.



size is:

340mmx250mmx176mm  
smaller than some m-atx cases 

the psu fan will cool of the hdd's aswell


----------



## pt (Jan 16, 2007)

Carcenomy said:


> I only have two concerns - heat from the hard drives and its potential transfer into the board tray... and those two 60mm fans. I'd swap the screamin' 60s for 80s.



doesn't fit


----------



## Carcenomy (Jan 16, 2007)

Sounds pretty good to me. Could mount the HDDs in cooling racks (like the nice Zalman ones) for a little extra cooling on em.

If you're building it, why not raise the top 20mm for some more room? 60 > 80 mods aren't too hard... been there done that


----------



## pt (Jan 16, 2007)

Carcenomy said:


> Sounds pretty good to me. Could mount the HDDs in cooling racks (like the nice Zalman ones) for a little extra cooling on em.
> 
> If you're building it, why not raise the top 20mm for some more room? 60 > 80 mods aren't too hard... been there done that



link for the zalman stuff?

i cutted 20cm on top yesterday to make it smaller i will see later


----------



## Frogger (Jan 16, 2007)

HDD coolers  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16835118215 
looking good Pt


----------



## pt (Jan 16, 2007)

Frogger said:


> HDD coolers  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16835118215
> looking good Pt



looks great, but newegg reviews say that it doesn't cool a hdd withut a fan on it


----------



## Frogger (Jan 17, 2007)

might as well go the these then only $5  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811999152


----------



## Carcenomy (Jan 17, 2007)

It's straight heatpipes... but if you have PSU air blowing over it, it'll be fine.

Keep us posted on the build. What you making it out of?


----------



## pt (Jan 17, 2007)

Carcenomy said:


> It's straight heatpipes... but if you have PSU air blowing over it, it'll be fine.
> 
> Keep us posted on the build. What you making it out of?



binary code?  
it won't exist in reality, and if it do, it wil only be a sized model on k-line


----------



## pt (Jan 28, 2007)

final one
i added a tiny fan for the hdd cooling


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 28, 2007)

looking good!


----------



## pt (Jan 28, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> looking good!



wrong pic 





the thing on the right is a cup supporter/ashtray if you think you don't need the cd/dvd support


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 28, 2007)

pt said:


> wrong pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i like the ashtray! that would come in handy!


----------



## pt (Jan 28, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> i like the ashtray! that would come in handy!



cool  
i don't smoke but a designer project for others, not for himself, i tought it was a good idea since i know a lot of ppl that smoke near a putter, and often use the keyboard as ashtray


----------



## Frogger (Jan 28, 2007)

How but adding sonme messurements  to the pic


----------



## pt (Jan 28, 2007)

Frogger said:


> How but adding sonme messurements  to the pic



340mm lenght
250mm wide
176mm height  

you cant put a 8800gtx in there


----------



## ex_reven (Jan 28, 2007)

holy shit this thread is still going! 
why did i ever leave 

great design btw


----------



## ex_reven (Jan 28, 2007)

just a thought...you could mount fans on the bottom of the case if you added feet to the case
that way you could cool the hard drives from beneath (so long as they dont sit on the base of the case, and you wont be able to see yet another ugly fan.


----------



## pt (Jan 28, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> just a thought...you could mount fans on the bottom of the case if you added feet to the case
> that way you could cool the hard drives from beneath (so long as they dont sit on the base of the case, and you wont be able to see yet another ugly fan.



ugly fans?
fans are pretty 
they all have a air filter on top, so no worry's, i already putted a fan on the side to cool the hdd's


----------



## ex_reven (Jan 28, 2007)

you also forgot to put USB/audio jacks/firewire on the front of the case for ease of use
especially good if the user has a usb key or headphones/microphone


----------



## pt (Jan 28, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> you also forgot to put USB/audio jacks/firewire on the front of the case for ease of use
> especially good if the user has a usb key or headphones/microphone



damn
glad you remenbered me


----------



## ex_reven (Jan 29, 2007)

i liked the idea someone had for the LCD...i think it was Random Murderer

theyr good because you can integrate them into overclocking/fan control/clock/networking
or at least thats what (digicube?/dice?) computers did with their small form factor designs

pinchy has an lcd in his computer that allows him to do all that (it came with the system)
and it works off a simple dial and a few buttons. The dial itself is used as a power on button when you apply pressure to it. Quite a nice, simplistic device with minimal controls but maximum functionality.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 29, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> i liked the idea someone had for the LCD...i think it was Random Murderer
> 
> theyr good because you can integrate them into overclocking/fan control/clock/networking
> or at least thats what (digicube?/dice?) computers did with their small form factor designs
> ...



i meant an actual lcd screen, monitor-like. you can get a small one with a dvi input for under $50 USD and theyre less than a half inch thick.


----------



## ex_reven (Jan 29, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> i meant an actual lcd screen, monitor-like. you can get a small one with a dvi input for under $50 USD and theyre less than a half inch thick.



oh...but whats the point ?
if you can already see that stuff on your nice 19" monitor or bigger, who the hell would bother to look at something that small lol


----------



## pt (Jan 29, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> oh...but whats the point ?
> if you can already see that stuff on your nice 19" monitor or bigger, who the hell would bother to look at something that small lol



that's why i didn't put it
the one there only displays info about music/fans/temps/etc...


----------



## ex_reven (Jan 29, 2007)

pt said:


> that's why i didn't put it
> the one there only displays info about music/fans/temps/etc...



that was my point lol


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 29, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> oh...but whats the point ?
> if you can already see that stuff on your nice 19" monitor or bigger, who the hell would bother to look at something that small lol



because you can.
why build a custom pc case?
why mod a computer case that looks and works fine?
why do anything?
because you can.


----------



## ex_reven (Jan 29, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> because you can.
> why build a custom pc case?



Because certain people are creative, feel pride in their work, have the tools, have the ability and have the knowledge that it costs less



> why mod a computer case that looks and works fine?


Because "fine" is a relative term. 
A pommies "hot" is an Aussies "warm"

Different people have different equipment and different performance/visual appeal expectations. Just like my preference in cars is different to yours.
You might enjoy a case for its performance. While I might enjoy it for its looks.
Preference.



> why do anything?



External stimuli affects us in different ways. Some people DONT want to do ANYTHING.
Others want to have sex more often than they breathe air.
Both have their advantages .


----------



## J0N (Jan 29, 2007)

Everyone here has 1000's of posts! Its all a bit intimidating! 

1 - Portable/Sound controlls on front.
2 - Metal...Shiny Shiny Metal!
3 - Black
4 - Midi ATX
5 - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Simple, black, nice base for modding.


----------



## pt (Jan 29, 2007)

J0N said:


> Everyone here has 1000's of posts! Its all a bit intimidating!
> 
> 1 - Portable/Sound controlls on front.
> 2 - Metal...Shiny Shiny Metal!
> ...



HI
welcome to the forums
i have 4700  
thanks for the suggestion but the work is already finished
you can see it on post 156


----------



## J0N (Jan 29, 2007)

I realised that after i'd posted... Eggs on my face! Your sketchup drawings look superb. Very nice!


----------



## pt (Jan 29, 2007)

correction, is this one:


----------



## pt (Jan 29, 2007)

J0N said:


> I realised that after i'd posted... Eggs on my face! Your sketchup drawings look superb. Very nice!



correction, see this page   /\


----------



## ex_reven (Jan 30, 2007)

you just did that for another two posts  lOl


----------



## pt (Jan 30, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> you just did that for another two posts  lOl



nah


----------



## ex_reven (Feb 2, 2007)

let us know what mark you get


----------



## pt (Feb 2, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> let us know what mark you get



i will only know day 16/17 of february


----------



## ex_reven (Feb 2, 2007)

muahhahahaha
- suffer


----------



## pt (Feb 2, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> muahhahahaha
> - suffer



at least i'm on hollydays while you're at school


----------



## ex_reven (Feb 2, 2007)

not cool lol
not cool at all

oh well...school is fun
the subjects are reasonably easy, the teachers are mostly hot  and my marks are usually good

DID I mention the teachers are mostly hot?


----------



## pt (Feb 2, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> not cool lol
> not cool at all
> 
> oh well...school is fun
> ...



did i mentioned i have 20 girls in my class?
and they're nothing to throw away


----------



## ex_reven (Feb 2, 2007)

did iiiii mention


SCREW YOU


----------



## pt (Feb 2, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> did iiiii mention
> 
> 
> SCREW YOU



 
holydays rule


----------



## ex_reven (Feb 2, 2007)

stupid nutkick


----------



## pt (Feb 2, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> stupid nutkick



                                                     

HOLYDAYS!!!


----------



## ex_reven (Feb 2, 2007)

how will i have children lol


----------



## pt (Feb 2, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> how will i have children lol



adoption, or they will born dizzy


----------



## ex_reven (Feb 2, 2007)

LMFAo

or i can cut your balls off and use yours


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 2, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> LMFAo
> 
> or i can cut your balls off and use yours



 

tooooooo far dude...

@pt
did you start the actual physical work on it yet?


----------



## ex_reven (Feb 2, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> tooooooo far dude...
> 
> @pt
> did you start the actual physical work on it yet?



there is none...its just the design


----------



## pt (Feb 2, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> there is none...its just the design



some day if i have the time/money/pacience i might do it
next holydays?


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 2, 2007)

pt said:


> some day if i have the time/money/pacience i might do it
> next holydays?



summer holidays?


----------



## pt (Feb 2, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> summer holidays?



 
you know we're on 1st of january right?
my summer hollydays just start in june to october
it's a university break from 1st semester to the 2nd


----------



## ex_reven (Feb 2, 2007)

well im not in university yet (explains the lack of girls)
and our holidays go from december to february

but in year 12 (this year) we go on holidays heaaaps earlier and we just come back at the end of the year to do our exams.


----------



## J0N (Feb 2, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> well im not in university yet (explains the lack of girls)
> and our holidays go from december to february
> 
> but in year 12 (this year) we go on holidays heaaaps earlier and we just come back at the end of the year to do our exams.



Study Leave? So its a holiday, but you should really be revising right? 

I spent all of my study leave pissing about on Motorbikes and Wakeboarding! Never did me any harm.


----------



## pt (Feb 2, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> well im not in university yet (explains the lack of girls)
> and our holidays go from december to february
> 
> but in year 12 (this year) we go on holidays heaaaps earlier and we just come back at the end of the year to do our exams.



all of them at my univ have a fcking boyfriend
i'm thinking of start killing the mofo boyfriends


----------



## ex_reven (Feb 2, 2007)

lol, strip clubs are cheaper


----------



## pt (Feb 2, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> lol, strip clubs are cheaper



than a knife on each of their necks  a knife is a kitchen knife btw


----------



## J0N (Feb 2, 2007)

pt said:


> all of them at my univ have a fcking boyfriend
> i'm thinking of start killing the mofo boyfriends



Find out if they live by the seperate counties rule?! If they do, you're on a winner!


----------



## pt (Feb 2, 2007)

J0N said:


> Find out if they live by the seperate counties rule?! If they do, you're on a winner!



seperate counties rule?


----------



## ex_reven (Feb 2, 2007)

pt said:


> seperate counties rule?



yeah it confused the fk outta me too 
maybe he meant polygamy


----------



## J0N (Feb 2, 2007)

If someone and their girlfriend/boyfriend live in seperate states/counties, its not cheating if you see someone else in a different state/county. Best rule ever!


----------



## pt (Feb 2, 2007)

J0N said:


> If someone and their girlfriend/boyfriend live in seperate states/counties, its not cheating if you see someone else in a different state/county. Best rule ever!



nop
both live in the same city  
however, i have a hot austrian on my class


----------



## J0N (Feb 2, 2007)

Oh well, if she lives near, its not a problem cos you get to see her lots?!

The rule is a nice idea, wouldnt really work though


----------



## ex_reven (Feb 2, 2007)

pt said:


> hot austrian on my class



why is there no drool emoticon lol


----------



## lemonadesoda (Feb 2, 2007)

I think you should *"think out of the box"*.  


OPTION 1: The ultimate cool case would have no case at all, but would be a central core and everything would be attached to it. All cabling would run up the central core. The heavy bit (PSU) would be in the base to make up a solid stand. 

Since a modern mainboard is big and square... you'd have to trade it for something more interesting... you could have a "concept" board that hda a different shape and more modular (since you dont actually have to make it), or you could use a pico-ITX board and run the headers off to cables going up and down the core to the appropriate place.

OPTION 2: The ultimate case would be integrated into another object, like a desk or table. The mainboard would have to be as thin as a laptop... and HDD and GPU would have to run off cables.

Since a table or desk is large... there would not be heat problems... the devices could be well distributed and you could have MASSIVE heatsinks without a problem.


----------



## ex_reven (Feb 2, 2007)

problem with the desk thing:
Vibration


----------



## pt (Feb 3, 2007)

lemonadesoda said:


> I think you should *"think out of the box"*.
> 
> 
> OPTION 1: The ultimate cool case would have no case at all, but would be a central core and everything would be attached to it. All cabling would run up the central core. The heavy bit (PSU) would be in the base to make up a solid stand.
> ...



not bad ideas, especially the desk one
but i like "boxes", the teacher liked it too, however he ain't going to say the note just yet

edit: what do you think of the final one?


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Feb 15, 2007)

This is what I think:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=262576#post262576


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Feb 15, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> problem with the desk thing:
> Vibration


 This is a manageable problem:

1./ Reduce vibration... if you implement very effective passive cooling... then limited need for high speed fans. Silent fans are pretty much vibration free

2./ The heavier the mass of the desk... the less noticable the vibration. Imagine a solid stone desk. No vibration.

3./ Whatever is vibrating... insulate it. Anti-vibration (rubber) mounts.


----------



## pt (Feb 15, 2007)

project finshed but thanks for the suggestions


----------



## pt (Feb 23, 2007)

don't know yet the work, but on the discipline had 16 , and since my other work i had 14 this  probabily was a 18          

THANKS FOR ALL YOUR HELP!!


----------

